# Not Quite Utah



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that most of the Utah hunts are over I thought I'd share this one. Its time for the annual Idaho Whitetail Trip again. We've been heading up north for the past 15 or so years every November to chase whities.
We'll be on our way in a couple of hours!!!! Hopefully its another good one!

Andy

Here are a couple of pics of past hunts.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

VERY COOL! Looks like it could be a fun hunt! I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks there.There are on my list to hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll have my stuff packed in a few minutes. Call me when you're close.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll have my stuff packed in a few minutes. Call me when you're close.


+1 It will only take me 10 minutes.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck gentlemen! Hope you find success again this season. Maybe don't wait till next year to post the pics.... although I understand not needing any more competition.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Just passing through Burley--heading to Orifino--come on up we'll save a couple for you. I'll post pics as we get them. O


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

adamsoa said:


> Just passing through Burley--heading to Orifino--come on up we'll save a couple for you. I'll post pics as we get them. O


Tell me where....I'm on my way!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Idaho whitetail hunting is a BLAST. Everyone should try it at least once...... though noone I know has ever gone just once. Takes a couple of years to really figure out a spot, but they are there in numbers to be had for sure. Good luck to you. I shot a 120's 8 point up there a couple weeks ago but didn't post it. It's at bugchuker's house for some taxidermy practice. Here's a pic.---------SS


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are some nice deer. What is the cost for a non resident Id. tag? We have been going up to Montana each year for whitetail, the combo deer/elk/upland game tag just got boosted to $900.00
I love Montana, but the cost is just too much. Last year it was $600.00


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

If I didn't read this so late I'd have caught a ride in the bed of your pickup to participate. My buddy Jon leaves on Friday to go to MT for whitetails, and his kid Scott is trying hard to get him to buy a tag for ID for whiteys.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

My daughter and friend shot some last night. Didnt have my good camera


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice pics. I hear you on whitetails, but have never hunted them in ID. I'm originally from OK, so I make an annual trek back to hunt with family most years. Just spoke to a bro-in-law that is there archery hunting, and the rut just broke loose yesterday. Gun season opens this Sat. and I fly out tomorrow. I'm chomping at the bit to say the least!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

It was another fantastic year in Idaho. We made the annual 10 hour drive up on Tuesday night--Small convoy of three trucks and made it there by 5am. 
We stated the morning out up in the snow. It had snowed about 10 inches up high the night before and it was cold. The deer had been moving around a lot overnight and there were tracks everywhere.

The sheer numbers of animals in this area is incredible. We saw Whitetail deer, Mule Deer, Elk, Coyote, Moose and Wolf tracks that morning. We also saw quite a few of each of the animals up there too.

We didn't see anything that we wanted to shoot and decided to get out of the snow for the evening. We went to a friend's farm for the evening hunt. I was with my daughter, Dad, brother and a friend, Curtis for that hunt. As we pulled up the lane I looked up the hill and saw a buck watching us. We stopped and got out. My daughter took the first 3 shots but was unable to connect (her gun was off--bumped that morning up in the snow).

The buck calmly walked around the hill out of sight from the road. We continued to my friend's house and told him that there was a buck on the hill above the house. He asked why we hadn't shot it yet, and I replied that I didn't want to shoot from his front yard. He laughed and told us to go ahead. We decided to walk up the hill a bit anyway before we shot. The buck along with a couple of others were feeding up the hill in plain sight. My daughter was still rattled from her earlier miss and didn't want to take the shot so Curtis took the first deer. He made a great 250 yard shot and put the deer down.
My dad and brother decided to walk to the south end of the farm and my daughter and I walked back above where Curtis had shot his deer and hunt back towards the north. Curtis made a quick drag of his deer down the hill to the truck.
Madison and I walked up the hill and started to side hill along. One ridge over from where Curtis had shot his deer we saw another deer standing and watching cars drive down the main canyon. It was another buck. We watched him for about 5 minutes deciding if he was the one we wanted for Madison. She finally decided that she wanted to try for this buck. I set up my tripod and got the gun ready for her.

Madison took her time and made a great shot right through the front shoulder. The deer went down. He jumped up and we put one more shot in for insurance. Turns out that shot wasn't needed as the first was more than fatal. 
Curtis has made it back up to us by then. He offered to clean this deer as he was already bloody----we took him up on his offer. Curtis then offered to carry the deer back out. This guy is an animal. He carried the deer back off of the hill for us---ending the first day of the hunt. 
We took the next morning road hunting on some farms we have permission to hunt. We saw a few bucks but nothing that we wanted to shoot. That night we made it over to another farm and hiked back in to a lookout.

We saw a huge buck from the lookout but he was a bit farther off than we wanted to shoot. It was a tall heavy 10 point. We also saw a pack of wolves up by him----also too far for a shot. We watched them stalk in on two different herds of deer. It was on a very steep side hill and the wolves were spotted by the deer first both times. Each time the wolves gave up as soon as they were spotted. It was interested to see them work. I really wanted to put a round through one of them!!! We ended the night watching the wolves and deer.
The next morning we were back in a hay field just below were we had seen the action the night before. There was a skiff of snow and the deer were rutting hard. We watched several 8 points chasing doe's but none that I wanted to go after. We rattled a little and gained the interest of some cows but nothing else wanted to come in. 
After a few hours Madison and I decided to walk back to the truck. We had just started walking when we jumped the 10 point. I only had a flash shot through the trees and missed him. We kicked a few more deer out on the way back-----Did I mention that we see a lot of deer up there??
We started to look for the rest of our party. 
My dad and brother and my other brother and his friend were hunting the other side of the farm. 
They also ran into the 10 point right next to the truck----It ran in between them and no one had a shot without putting the others in a cross fire. 
We were hiked out and decided to end the evening driving around and looking for some deer on the other farms.
The last morning of the hunt was awesome. There was another skiff of snow and the deer were everywhere. It was the best of the hunt so far. Madison and I walked over to the edge of a canyon. There were about 20 deer milling around in the canyon. An 8 point and a very nice 10 point spooked out in front of us. I had a great shot at the 8 point but not the 10 so I decided to wait.

We gave things a couple of minutes to settle and then started to rattle. Almost immediately the 8 point came back. I decided to take him this time because he was coming in so well. At the shot the 10 point jumped up---he was right next to the 8 point behind a bush. The shot was great and the deer was down.
I walked back to get the 4 wheeler and my daughter walked over to grandpa. She took the rattle and started getting after it again. After a while she brought the 10 point back in to about 75 yards. I didn't see this part and scarred him back off as I pulled up on the four wheeler to get my deer. 
We hunted for the rest of the day and didn't see anything else that my dad wanted to take.
Overall it was an awesome hunt and we had a lot of fun&#8230;.I can't wait until next year!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like you're currently enjoying "the good old days." great last pic!


----------



## brownbucks (Nov 23, 2011)

I am possibly planning a trip from this Friday to Wednesday, leaving on Friday morning or later Thursday night... Anyone that wants to jump in with me and split gas is welcome to come. I plan on pulling a camp trailer. PM me if interested and we can discuss details.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

That sound like a blast!!! How much do permits set you back, and what part of the state were you hunting?


----------



## SportEAR (Apr 27, 2017)

Shot this bad boy down in Sonora, Mexico


----------

